# Slow drainage (kitchen and bathroom sink)



## northturton (Jul 12, 2015)

I finally got to take my 08 Cheyenne on its first night out. 

I noticed a few little gremlins, one in particular was the verrrry slow draining kitchen sink, and also the same with the bathroom sink. 

Is it usually like this?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

northturton said:


> I finally got to take my 08 Cheyenne on its first night out.
> 
> I noticed a few little gremlins, one in particular was the verrrry slow draining kitchen sink, and also the same with the bathroom sink.
> 
> Is it usually like this?


They are probably made up with debris etc, sometimes a back flush can help clear them, if you don't get anywhere with the clean outs or can't find any, but it needs to be done VERY GENTLY or the will be a mess, sometimes snaking with a small cable helps, but again be gentle.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

I found the same problem, many years ago, with my swift Sundance.
I put a small vent on the top of the waste tank which cured the problem.
When water goes into the tank it's pushing against the air trying to get out!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Were you parked on a slope? If so try it draining when parked with a slope going the other way.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have the same problem. If your grey tank is well aft, there will be long lengths of horizontal pipe so draining will be slow. I wondered about a tank vent, but it made no difference even with the tank empty and the drain valve open.

It does help a bit if you park slightly nose up with a spirit level. My main problem was getting rid of shaving soap residues, so now I tend to just wipe it off the top of the water with a piece of kitchen towel and let the water drain. My pipes were definitely clean, so think it's just a system design issue.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I have the same problem. If your grey tank is well aft, there will be long lengths of horizontal pipe so draining will be slow. I wondered about a tank vent, but it made no difference even with the tank empty and the drain valve open.
> 
> It does help a bit if you park slightly nose up with a spirit level. My main problem was getting rid of shaving soap residues, so now I tend to just wipe it off the top of the water with a piece of kitchen towel and let the water drain. My pipes were definitely clean, so think it's just a system design issue.


Why not wipe it off your face instead Tuggs, then just bin it, it's won't be as wet either.

Another tip from Yarkhshear  

Or act your age and grow a beard, you'll be able to manage one now > >

Who are you trying to impress, Ellie?


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Autotrail plumbers do expect water to run uphill sometimes. I think Jan Hank had problems with their new Autotrail and re-routed the waste pipe. Our kitchen sink waste is a bit horizontal and I don't normally look for a perfectly level pitch or worry about levelling up but then find that the kitchen sink can take an age to run away.

Before doing anything drastic have a look at the run of the pipes.


----------

